# Sticky Bolt



## SuckLead

I have a Springfield/Savage 120A in horrible condition (think I posted pictures of it). I picked it up at the local gun shop used for $40 a few weeks ago. It is going to be my refinishing project. I am doing the long cleaning process as it does not appear to have ever seen a cleaning brush before. The bolt is tough to pull. I tried cleaning all the gunk out and it doesn't seem to have helped it much. If it sits for more than an hour the first two times working the bolt are very difficult and then it becomes a lot easier. Does anyone know what I may be missing that could be causing this? Not too worried. I'm just hoping to refinish but was hoping to get lucky and get a cheap plinker out of it, too. Any ideas?

Also, cleaning. I can get a brush down it as well as a mop but the jag and patch won't go. Is this normal or do I need to scrub a lot harder?


----------



## rfawcs

If you can get a brush down the barrel, I would think a patch wouldn't be a problem. Can you look down the barrel to see if it's obstructed? Is the rod bent, or the jag too big? I can't think of any other possibilities.

Maybe the bolt or the area around the bolt is still loaded up with old grease/dirt/gunk/whatever. Can you get the bolt out?

I quickly searched on the internet but I didn't find a link to a manual or any instructions on how to disassemble the bolt. Got any friends who are gunsmiths?


----------



## SuckLead

The barrel is clear. It's actually pretty shinny now. And the rod was the same for brush and patch. That's what confuses me. I'll probably have to invest in another Otis kit.

I got the bolt out and there a ton of crub on it. I got a good deal off with a few brushes, I'm sure there is still more inside. And I couldn't find info for taking the bolt apart, either. No one seems to know how to do it.

Once my Sig gets her date with the gunsmith I'll probably bring the rifle along, too, for good measure.


----------



## GURU1911

*Bolt issues*

Contact the technical department @ brownell's in montezuma, iowa. They can instruct you how to properly disassemble the bolt for internal cleaning. The only bolts i have experience & the tools to do it are the howa 1500 & the rem model 721 / 700 series.


----------



## MLB

SL is pretty clever. After over 3 years, I'm pretty sure she's got it figured out. :smt082


----------

